
Bitbucket Cards - nyrb
http://www.bitbucketcards.com/
======
facorreia
"bbcards is requesting read and write access to your public and private
repositories."

Scary. Very, very scary message.

~~~
sudhirj
Well, how else would you do it?

~~~
facorreia
I'd at least say that it is a product of Atlassian (and not some random
project by unknown authors) and that it won't touch my repositories, just my
issues.

------
noibl
A pretty shameless rip-off of Trello, yet it makes sense. I'm just about to
set up collaboration using Bitbucket and Trello* and there's too much manual
linking involved.

At the moment it looks very v0.1 though. I'll wait for the release version.

'Raise a bug' ->

<http://www.bitbucketcards.com/samtardif/bitbucket-wallboard>

-> 'Error: Couldn't find that repository.'

* (Of course, if Fog Creek hosted git repos I never would have been a BB user in the first place..)

~~~
lucian1900
Jira has had the card view for a while, it's more likely to be inspired by
that.

~~~
anthonyb
I think Agile had it first...

~~~
lucian1900
My point is that an Attlasian employee would be likely to be inspired by an
Attlasian product.

~~~
anthonyb
They're all inspired by Agile, and the way it avoids large specs in favour of
lighter processes like ... index cards, and moving them around on a board.

------
josephcooney
I don't see all the projects I'm following in the dashboard. I'm the owner of
all of them. Some public and some private ones show up. Can't wait for this to
get these few little wrinkles worked out.

~~~
josephcooney
OK, now I see what it is - I needed to enable issue tracking on the other
projects (which makes sense, as the cards are essentially a UI over their
existing issue tracking).

~~~
majc2
YouTrack from jetbrains is going the same way - putting a wrapper around their
existing issue tracking -
[http://www.jetbrains.com/youtrack/agile_project_management/i...](http://www.jetbrains.com/youtrack/agile_project_management/index.html)

------
sudhirj
I've started on something similar for GitHub... See
<https://airport-r7.appspot.com/madrobby/zepto>

------
ranebo
Just yesterday I was searching for an app or something to interface with my BB
issues as I found the issue tracker interface extremely clumsy (Update issue
status -> save -> reload issue list -> click next issue).

This looks like exactly what is needed. I think I'm being cemented in as a
serious BitBucket advocate.

------
i386
This was started as a 20% project by @samtardif - so awesome to see this ship
:)

------
moondowner
This is something that was missing and it's really cruical.

One `usability` thing: it will be good for example to have a button in
Bitbucket which will open Cards in new tab in for a given project.

------
facorreia
I like the idea but I can't use it because I need to be able to manage more
than 50 issues per version.

